

Adam Smith Says Tax Soda Pop - factor0
http://econoblog.info/adam-smith-says-tax-soda-pop

======
mooism2
Original article --- [http://angrybear.blogspot.com/2009/04/adam-smith-says-
tax-so...](http://angrybear.blogspot.com/2009/04/adam-smith-says-tax-soda-
pop.html)

